
Steve Jobs Inspired by 9-Year-Old's iPad Story - rjim86
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/06/29/steve-jobs-inspired-by-9-year-olds-ipad-story/
======
DaveMebs
What a ridiculously over-exaggerated title. An iPad helps a girl with albanism
to read and Steve responds with a charactaristically short email saying thanks
and can I share this with leaders at Apple. There is nothing wrong with his
response or desire to share this with others who are likely directly involved
with the design and production of iPads, iOS, etc., but it is a far cry from
showing any inspiration.

------
hollerith
Good thing the parents of this vision-impaired 9-year-old did not buy her a
_Chromebook_ because (uniquely among browsers of my experience) when you make
the type big, Chrome does not "reflow" the text to fit in the window, but
rather makes you scroll horizontally back and forth for every line of text.

~~~
jallmann
Odd. I just tested on Chrome/OSX (with ⌘+ and ⌘-) and the text seems to reflow
fine here. Is that a ChromeOS-specific bug?

And actually, reflow is nonexistent on Safari/iOS, which is one of my biggest
gripes with it.

~~~
hollerith
My testing was done on OS X too.

Display resolution: 1024 x 768 -- still the most common resolution according
to some browser-string stats discussed here a couple of months ago _and_ the
resolution of the iPad, the device being discussed in the OP.

Web page: <http://lesswrong.com/lw/6dm/>

Since Chrome might have remembered a text-size preference from a previous
visit to the site, execute ⌘0 ("Reset"). Execute ⌘+ twice. Notice that the
text runs past the right end of the window.

(Sorry to hear that Safari on iOS also does not reflow text. Safari 5 on OS X
does.)

------
hkmurakami
I'm hoping that in the near future, all textbooks can be replaced with these
tablets so that kids won't have to break their backs carrying around 5+
textbooks in their backpacks from class to class

~~~
eokuma
There's a company currently in beta called Kno (website:
<http://www.kno.com/>) that is working on a textbook app!

------
mahrain
Nice, but to get a bit more "meta", this also confirms the "Top 100 leaders"
group within Apple, presumably this is "Apple University".

